

Microsoft changing its privacy policy: here is one important change. - sunnykgupta

Privacy
As part of our ongoing commitment to respecting your privacy, we won&#x27;t use your documents, photos or other personal files or what you say in email, chat, video calls or voice mail to target advertising to you.<p>After reading the first point alone, I&#x27;m tempted to change my default mail provider to Microsoft. Comments?
======
jcr
You should have added the official URL of the source for your quote in your
submission, but you may have read it in the mass mailing they did recently. I
found your quoted text here:

[http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/microsoft-
service...](http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/microsoft-services-
agreement-faq)

Though Microsoft has a prevalent platform, and adding support for their
platform to your own products can be profitable, trusting Microsoft with
anything has always turned out to be a really bad idea.

------
0x006A
Ok so they are not using it for advertising, are they using it for something
else?

